# I would like to introduce



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lollipop!

Excuse the crapness of the pics, didnt want to use a flash


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

cute. Is this one of the babies you bred last year?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

lilythepink said:


> cute. Is this one of the babies you bred last year?


No, she's a new one introduced for the next round of breeding


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

very cute - although can't say I agree with the amount of breeding you do


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

She's a lovely colour.

Does she live full time in that tub?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Sweety said:


> She's a lovely colour.
> 
> Does she live full time in that tub?


Oh god no! That's just what we brought her home in


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

redroses2106 said:


> very cute - although can't say I agree with the amount of breeding you do


Couldn't agree more , no idea how a obvious byb of hamsters or mice gets away with it on this forum


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No, she's a new one introduced for the next round of breeding


Why do you breed all these hamsters ?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm not a back yard breeder


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Oh god no! That's just what we brought her home in


Where did you get her from? She doesn't look like a baby.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Sweety said:


> Where did you get her from? She doesn't look like a baby.


I got her from a breeder, she's just over 6 weeks old


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

She gorgeous, did you keep all the mice you bred?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm not a back yard breeder


You quite clearly are.

There is absolutely no need to keep breeding your hamsters and mice. You don't show, you are breeding purely for cosmetic reasons and don't know the first thing about genetics.

That to me is a back yard breeder


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I got her from a breeder, she's just over 6 weeks old


What do you plan to do with the babies you breed?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

emma20 said:


> She gorgeous, did you keep all the mice you bred?


Thanks

Yes we did



ellenlouisepascoe said:


> You quite clearly are.
> 
> There is absolutely no need to keep breeding your hamsters and mice. You don't show, you are breeding purely for cosmetic reasons and don't know the first thing about genetics.
> 
> That to me is a back yard breeder


We really aren't, we don't keep breeding the mice

Re the hamsters we don't breed for cosmetic reasons and you're talking like we just throw any two hamsters together 

To me a back yard breeder breeds for profit, doesn't care who they sell to, over breeds an animal, will put any two animals together and doesn't care about the implications


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll repeat cos you obviously missed my post .... Why do you breed all these hamsters ?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

She reminds me of lizzie, she was handed in to the rspca by a numpty who had lots of hamsters. Then she gave birth to a litter....as did several other of the girls handed in. Prompting a whole lot of hassle for the local rspca as suddenly they had gazillions of hamsters to rear before trying to re home them. I ended up with lizzie and her son phoenix (he is a bit disabled due to an accident when he was tiny and no one was keen to take on a disabled hamster) 
My point being please do not breed unless you are 100% sure of what you're doing....Genetically and health wise. Phoenix is not the result of good breeding. He looks tiny and I don't expect him to have a long life. Lizzie was used for breeding then dumped when it all got too much for the human involved.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

How many animals have you got now?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Lopside said:


> She reminds me of lizzie, she was handed in to the rspca by a numpty who had lots of hamsters. Then she gave birth to a litter....as did several other of the girls handed in. Prompting a whole lot of hassle for the local rspca as suddenly they had gazillions of hamsters to rear before trying to re home them. I ended up with lizzie and her son phoenix (he is a bit disabled due to an accident when he was tiny and no one was keen to take on a disabled hamster)
> My point being please do not breed unless you are 100% sure of what you're doing....Genetically and health wise. Phoenix is not the result of good breeding. He looks tiny and I don't expect him to have a long life. Lizzie was used for breeding then dumped when it all got too much for the human involved.


I used to rescue hamsters and I was asked to take a very young male, bred by the owner of a pet shop. He was tiny and obviously had major problems. He never really grew and his poor little head was always over to one side and he used to nod constantly.

At night, he would come out and run round and round his cage in a circle for hours.

I decided it would be kinder to have him put to sleep, but the night before he was booked into the vet, he died. He was only four months old.

Bred by somebody who didn't know what they were doing.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

So if I decided to breed my sibes and keep all the puppies it wouldn't make me a byb?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> So if I decided to breed my sibes and keep all the puppies it wouldn't make me a byb?


I agree. I find it quite amazing that reckless breeding of hamsters is ok yet if anyone posted similar in the dog or cat sections there would be uproar .... & rightly so


----------

